# XOXOXO from Satch



## Satchell (Nov 5, 2008)

Just lookin' for some opinions!

-Satch


----------



## philhaney (Nov 5, 2008)

Satchell said:


> Just lookin' for some opinions!
> 
> -Satch



Welcome to controlbooth.com. Post yer questions and we'll respond with our opinions.

Don't forget the search feature and the glossary.


----------



## Kelite (Nov 5, 2008)

Satchell said:


> Just lookin' for some opinions!
> 
> -Satch




If that's what you're after- that's what you'll get!

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Van (Nov 5, 2008)

Satchell said:


> Just lookin' for some opinions!
> 
> -Satch


 
Oh Man did you open up the flood gates with that one. Opinions! We Got 'Em! 
Welcome aboard just ask away, we'll give ya all the opinions you can take.


----------



## What Rigger? (Nov 5, 2008)

Opinions are like....


Oh nevermind. Even I won't go there.


----------



## cdub260 (Nov 5, 2008)

Van said:


> Welcome aboard just ask away, we'll give ya all the opinions you can take.



And then some!:shock:

Welcome to the Booth!


----------

